# Home birth after hemorrhage?



## TTCBean

Had DS1 at home, 6 hr labour. Was smooth sailing!
Had DS2 at home, 2.5 hour labour. Was smooth sailing until AFTER when midwife was preparing to leave. Ended up bleeding about 1200cc, had to have Pitocin and passed out from blood loss. Ended up not transferring just because I'm stubborn and once the Pitocin kicked it it all stopped. No known cause - no retained placenta. Only "complication" was that I could not pee!!! My bladder was SO FULL. My midwife eventually put in a catheter and got so much out it was mind-blowing. We are thinking it possibly was interfering with my uterus to go down.

So, we're TTC #3 - I'm so torn between home birth and hospital birth. In put? Thinking maybe to have midwife do Pitocin right after placenta is birthed, and do catheter right away to help? I really do not like the idea of a hospital, but of course, I don't like the idea of a hemorrhage at home (even though it was settled and everything was okay).. plus manual inspection of my uterus with no pain medication was like murder.

Any insight helpful...


----------



## NDH

A full bladder is definitely a cause for hemorrhage. I always have y birth team remind me frequently to use the toilet in labour for that reason.

No one but you can decide how and where you should birth, but I don't think another homebirth is unwise at all. Pee lots to keep your bladder from interfering with your uterus contracting back down, and consider herbal remedies that help with bleeding (shepherds purse for instance) in addition to pitocin injuction.

Also ensure you are not "bothered" after the birth. You really need to stay in that oxytocin-filled birth bubble as long as you can after the birth. Disturbances and distractions to you can interfere with that hormone exchange and also increase the risk of haemorrhage


----------



## MindUtopia

If you had a very quick labour your uterus works overtime very quickly so that it's very tired by the time the 3rd stage comes and it's meant to clamp down and contract back to normal to stop any bleeding. That combined with a full bladder could definitely explain the bleed. 

I had a home birth with my first and lost slightly more blood that they would have liked (only 550 ml, so still fairly minor). But I did have a very full bladder and a tricky placenta that took an hour and a half to be delivered (eventually needed the jab). I also had a catheter put in which was such a relief. 

There seems like there is no obvious cause other than that, which means there's no reason to suspect it would happen again. But I would probably be a bit more on top of it next time. If it was me, especially if I had another quick birth, I'd probably opt for a managed 3rd stage, but still be at home. You could also request a catheter be put in before the placenta is delivered, if it doesn't come right away, and that might help as well. Only you know what feels best for you and what you're comfortable with, but midwives are generally equipped to manage bleeding at home and you're probably less likely to need it if you're somewhere you're relaxed and undisturbed as well.


----------



## BunnyN

My situation is a little different but I undersand a bit about your quandary. I had two home births then almost died from a haemorrhage during a MC at home. We were worried about our next birth but in the end decided to go for another HB wich went smoothly. We decided on Pitocin as a precaution.


----------



## Laurenmomma

I'd say births are never the same! I had my first naturally in hospital 9 days over due then was induced at 39 weeks with second due to high bp and possible start of pre e, when it came to my 3rd I asked for a homebirth but because I haemorrhaged after number 2 they didn't advise it. 
That pregnancy went perfectly! Spontaneous labour at 39 weeks 3 hours in labour perfect delivery!
This time I'm opting for a homebirth x


----------

